# Will keeping unlocked drain battery?



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

My M3 has been at a wrap place over the weekend...then to tinting...then to brake caliper paint. It has sat in pretty hot conditions...100 degrees or so all day long...120 in the cabin.

On my app, I noticed that all day today the car was parked, but unlocked. Watching the battery in the last 2 hours, it went from 122 miles to 118 miles. So I went ahead an locked the car from the app.

If the car is unlocked, are various systems on? Seems kind of high to have 4 miles gone in only a couple of hours, no?

Mike


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

harrison987 said:


> My M3 has been at a wrap place over the weekend...then to tinting...then to brake caliper paint. It has sat in pretty hot conditions...100 degrees or so all day long...120 in the cabin.
> 
> On my app, I noticed that all day today the car was parked, but unlocked. Watching the battery in the last 2 hours, it went from 122 miles to 118 miles. So I went ahead an locked the car from the app.
> 
> ...


It really shouldn't affect the drain whether it's unlocked or locked. The Cabin Overheat Protection can cause that type of drain. Keeping it enabled is important, because it helps prevent damage to the electronics. Of course, even if Cabin Overheat Protection is disabled, your car will attempt to maintain a 120 F or less target as you mentioned, to also prevent damage.


----------

